# Finishing a Redwood Dining Table



## Harrison_89 (Mar 18, 2015)

Received an order for a Redwood Dining Table today. I am not too familiar with working with Redwood, and especially not finishing it.

I don't do any spray on finishes, so apart from that I would like some suggestions from those that have experience working with Redwood, and in particular the best way to finish a Redwood dining table.

Thank you in advance for time and suggestions.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I would question why someone would want a redwood dining table?We make picknick tables from redwood around here .Not dining tables.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would recommend you get the equipment to spray. It's really difficult to finish a table top by hand. You pretty much have to put a too thick finish on it and then sand and then rub out the finish to get rid of the marks caused from applying it by hand. 

Redwood is a very poor wood for a table top. It chips easy and is so extremely soft it will dent and scratch easily. To finish it you probably should either put a tung oil finish on it to where it can easily be touched up or a thick hard film finish. If you had the means of spraying a conversion varnish would be a good choice. Working it by hand you might use a wipe on polyurethane and apply 12 to 20 coats. Wipe on poly is 1/3 the thickness of most other finishes.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> I would recommend you get the equipment to spray. It's really difficult to finish a table top by hand. You pretty much have to put a too thick finish on it and then sand and then rub out the finish to get rid of the marks caused from applying it by hand.
> 
> Redwood is a very poor wood for a table top. It chips easy and is so extremely soft it will dent and scratch easily. To finish it you probably should either put a tung oil finish on it to where it can easily be touched up or a thick hard film finish. If you had the means of spraying a conversion varnish would be a good choice. Working it by hand you might use a wipe on polyurethane and apply 12 to 20 coats. Wipe on poly is 1/3 the thickness of most other finishes.


Steve, what system do you use for spraying...or recommend. I have seen mixed review on the Rockler system (HVLP for about 146.00) I have heard good reviews on the Earlex products but the ar in the 300 buck range.

I have a small compressor so if I got just a air powered spray system I do not think I have enough tank and CFM.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

mengtian said:


> Steve, what system do you use for spraying...or recommend. I have seen mixed review on the Rockler system (HVLP for about 146.00) I have heard good reviews on the Earlex products but the ar in the 300 buck range.
> 
> I have a small compressor so if I got just a air powered spray system I do not think I have enough tank and CFM.


With wood finishes you don't really need a high dollar gun. I use a Harbor Freight #97855 I get for 21 bucks. I have four of them so I can keep two of them for clear finishes only. I don't care for HVLP sprayers. They tend to spray more air than paint.


----------

